# Mi Or Vicinity Campgrounds



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Since my sons are taking the maiden voyage with my new OB this weekend, I go back to work next week and we have my son's wedding next weekend, that leaves Labor Day weekend as my first opportunity to try out the TT. Anyone have an idea for a possible site in or near MI? I'm up for the UP, which I love, but the area near the bridge is always booked a year in advance due to the bridge walk so it would have to be west of the bridge. Canada not far from the Sault is another possibility. I live about 4 1/2 hours from the International Bridge. For those fortunate enough to be traveling this weekend, stay safe & enjoy! Thanks.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Nonny,

The U.P. is our favorite camping destination.
















You're right, though, everything is booked on Labor Day weekend for the Bridge Walk.

A few others that come to mind are Loons Point C.G. and Cedarville RV Park (www.loonspointcampground.com & www.cedarvillervpark.com) both in Cedarville and near the Les Cheneaux Island chain, Brevoort Lake & Hog Island State Forest CGs and Lake Michigan Nat'l Forest CG.

The last 3 are all rustic and 1st come 1st serve, so you have a chance if you get there early. They remind me of the camping I did when I was a kid, no hookups but they are really beautiful.

You can also go to www.gocampingamerica.com and find more RV Parks in the area. There are 3-4 near St Ignace that you might be able to still get reservations.

Good Luck!

-Matt


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

What's early on the first comes. My son told me he was told you'd have to get there the night before and wait in line to get a site Friday over the 4th. Yep, there's nothing like the UP whether you're camping or just visiting. Thanks.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

nonny said:


> What's early on the first comes. My son told me he was told you'd have to get there the night before and wait in line to get a site Friday over the 4th. Yep, there's nothing like the UP whether you're camping or just visiting. Thanks.
> [snapback]50078[/snapback]​


Our experience with the S.F. & N.F. campgrounds is you can usually get a site in the morning (9AM- Noon) because people tend to camp for a night and move on. This might not be the case on Labor Day weekend.

Last year we got up to Hog Island SFCG on Thurs night before Labor Day, got one of the last sites (about 60 total) and moved to a better site Fri morning because half the people left.

Brevoort Lake, Hog Island, and Lake Mich CGs are all on Highway 2 just west of St Ignace and within 20 miles of one another. I bet you could get a site at one of them if you arrived Fri by noon.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

That's good info. I intend to do a lot of camping in the forests once the nights cool down so I don't need the air. Gonna try some dispersed camping as well.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Look into the Log Cabin CG in Curtis Michigan on Manistee Lake. We were there 2 wks ago and it was very nice.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hog Island has nice large sites. We stayed one nite coming back fom Minn. I would stay there again.Shaded sites.
Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, what is dispersed camping?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Maybe it means that there are no numbered campsites ;







you just kinda spread your camp out wherever?







Hippie camping







Freestylingggggggg






















Jan sunny


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I love this site. It's totally addictive and always good for a laugh!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

nonny said:


> Hey, what is dispersed camping?
> [snapback]50149[/snapback]​


Find a nice spot and camp!

On Mich State Forest land you can register with a DNR office, pick a spot and stay for a while. I believe this is still free, too.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Have you ever done it in MI, Matt, or anyone else for that matter? Where and for how long? Sounds great! Looks like I may have to go camping alone on Labor Day weekend. My daughter has to work. Well, I never have to camp alone. My totally awesome, too much fun, clone of her grandma and all of grandma's children, 9 year old granddaughter will go with me anywhere, anytime, anyhow. Sure hope I run into some Outbackers wherever we end up. I'll give my sons the heads up to watch for them this weekend in the Manistee area, as well. Happy trails!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Isn't "dispersed camping" where you have no toilets, you just disperse your contents wherever?

I didn't realize there were still approved campgrounds for this. To borrow a phrase from RV today, "good idea, BoaterDan."










Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, Mark, you little devil. When was the last time you updated your little tease posting? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

nonny said:


> Have you ever done it in MI, Matt, or anyone else for that matter? Where and for how long? Sounds great! Looks like I may have to go camping alone on Labor Day weekend. My daughter has to work. Well, I never have to camp alone. My totally awesome, too much fun, clone of her grandma and all of grandma's children, 9 year old granddaughter will go with me anywhere, anytime, anyhow. Sure hope I run into some Outbackers wherever we end up. I'll give my sons the heads up to watch for them this weekend in the Manistee area, as well. Happy trails!
> [snapback]50276[/snapback]​


We have dry camped many times in the Au Sable SF near Lake St Helen, watch out because dirt roads often get too narrow for 2 way traffic. Many turn outs off the road to pull over and camp, some on the lake. Talk about quiet and rustic! That's my kind of camping (not the DW & DKs).

We also camped in Lake Superior SF a couple years ago. That was quite an experience! Got to watch out for bear up there.

The rules state you can't camp within 1 mile of a SFCG and can't camp where it says "NO CAMPING" (imagine that). You also are supposed to get a permit from DNR at no charge.

There are lots of secluded areas in the State & Nat'l Forests, if you can do without the amenities it is a fun way to camp!

-Matt


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds great. I'll keep my eyes open as I'm wandering. Hey, Mark, I apologize. My mistake., I missed a couple of recent pages. The tease is over so congrats!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Have a Nice trip in the UP. We love it too








Jan


----------

